

Good engineering managers don’t do one job–they have three - yarapavan
http://qz.com/365469/good-engineering-managers-dont-do-one-job-they-have-three

======
dalke
The headline used the wrong terminology. The article, which is an interview
with Jessica McKellar, quotes her as saying:

> “When engineering management is done right, you’re focusing on three big
> things,” she says. “You’re directly supporting the people on your team;
> you’re managing execution and coordination across teams; and you’re stepping
> back to observe and evolve the broader organization and its processes as it
> grows.”

It's better to say that an engineering manager has three _roles_ , not three
_jobs_.

Also, the original article is at [http://firstround.com/review/this-is-what-
impactful-engineer...](http://firstround.com/review/this-is-what-impactful-
engineering-leadership-looks-like/) and is titled "This Is What Impactful
Engineering Leadership Looks Like"

Were it up to me, I would change the link to the original source and title.

